# Shrink wrapping CP



## TrishNZ (Sep 21, 2017)

Is it ok to shrink wrap your soap after 6 weeks of curing?  Tried looking for an answer but couldn't find one.  CP soap.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 21, 2017)

Yes, though you may still experience a bit of shrinking but that can be fixed with just zapping it with a heat gun to tighten up the wrapping.  I generally wrap mine at 6-8 weeks most times.  I use bands and they sometimes loosen a bit.


----------



## TrishNZ (Sep 21, 2017)

shunt2011 said:


> Yes, though you may still experience a bit of shrinking but that can be fixed with just zapping it with a heat gun to tighten up the wrapping.  I generally wrap mine at 6-8 weeks most times.  I use bands and they sometimes loosen a bit.


Thank you!


----------



## jcandleattic (Sep 22, 2017)

I usually wait a week or 2 before a show, or I'll wait until point of sale (if someone orders directly from me or off my website) 

I make soaps all year long but only do 4 shows in the fall, so some of my bars sit naked on the shelf waiting for wrapping up to 8-9 months. Some only 6-8 weeks. 
I know that is not reasonable or applicable to most soapers however. ..


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 22, 2017)

I typically shrink wrap at 4-6 weeks. Sometimes a little longer, depending on how life is going at the time. I cure my soap on an open shelf in my kitchen pantry so I see it often and it's easy for me to remember it's something I have to do. If the shelf is full, my rule is I can't make more soap until I empty it.  When shrink wrapped, the soap goes in a storage cupboard and forgotten about until it's needed.

edit -- and like Shari, if the shrink wrap loosens during storage, I will tighten it with my heat gun before selling or giving it away. Re-shrinking only takes a few seconds per bar, and that really spiffs it up.


----------



## TrishNZ (Sep 22, 2017)

Great tips - thank you everyone!


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 22, 2017)

Same for me as DeeAnna and Shunt mentioned


----------



## SunRiseArts (Sep 22, 2017)

I had a thread on this to.  But since there is a new one, would it not become rancid if you leave it in the shirk wrap?


----------



## angelwings2ltd (Sep 23, 2017)

I live in Florida, so we have alot of humidity...  I Always shrink wrap my bars... I have to.  It keeps them from getting damp.
On occasions, I do get DOS, though.

Angel


----------



## CTAnton (Sep 23, 2017)

i've learnt from experience to wrap soaps right before they leave the house.yes,a pain in the bum but ones that i had packaged in clear plastic bags went rancid on me.it took 2 years to happen but theres other 2 year soaps here in the house unwrapped that  are fine. i have to laugh, everyone worries about DOS and i had to go one step further. live and learn.  now i store them in plastic containers separately and grab as i go. the labels and any packaging is in the container with them.


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 23, 2017)

There are a lot of reasons why soap goes rancid. I'm not sure wrapped or unwrapped has a lot to do with rancidity as long as the bars are reasonably well cured before wrapping, but that's just my opinion.

I know what you mean about some soap going rancid in one environment and not rancid in another. Some years ago, I gave some soap to a friend and her bars went seriously nasty rancid -- super embarrassing!!! -- but when I rushed home and looked at the bars of the same soap, they all looked and smelled fine. None were wrapped, so that wasn't a factor. I still don't know what happened. That was about the time I started using EDTA as insurance against situations like this.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Sep 23, 2017)

I ask because I will do that fair thing in December and I want to shrink wrap them.  I will do it a few days before, but I do not want people getting home, and then be rancid for Christmas.  

But if lots of people are touching them, that would probably be the best, to have them wrap.

I have wrap a couple of them two weeks back.  Bit I have left the very top open.  Would that help?  or it could go rancid too?


----------



## Lets_Soap (Jan 18, 2019)

I was wondering this too but about HP Castile soap.  Could wrapping them lengthen the time it takes to become mild and bubbly?  I find I like to wait 3 months or so before using so moisture isn't an issue but I don't want to stop it from becoming mild.


----------

